# ترنمتين جامدين ( بتنادي لمين و لو يوم القلب اتغير )



## romio3650 (11 أبريل 2009)

ترنيمة بتنادي لمين 
كلمات صفوت تقي و الحان مارك اسحق
اداء صوتي انجي بطرس 
توزيع و هندسة صوتية مارك اسحق . المنيا
التحميل من هنا
http://rapidshare.com/files/219605777/01_Track_1.mp3

ترنيمة لو يوم القلب اتغير
كلمات نادي نصر و الحان مارك اسحق 
اداء صوتي ماريو يوسف ( مؤلف و ملحن ترنيمة ضنايا )
توزيع امجد صموئيل و هندسة صوتية مارك اسحق . المنيا 
حمل من هنا 
http://rapidshare.com/files/219623272/03_Track_3.mp3


----------



## mena nasef (13 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى على الترانيم روميو بس ياريت تعيد رفع ترنيمة ليك لوحدك لانى حملتها طلعت عارفنى يعنى انت رافع عارفنى مرتين وترفعلنا شرايط شحاتة ذكى وانجى بطرس


----------



## kalimooo (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااا على الترانيم روميو
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على الترانيم 

جارى التحميل ........
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2009)

ممنونةعلى الترانيم ..ميرسي


----------



## Boutros Popos (14 مايو 2009)

ترانيم جميلة جدا


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (15 مايو 2009)

*شكرا ليك ور المجد يعوضكم وشكرا على الصوت الحلوى 
*​


----------



## just member (15 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى اكتير *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتيييير _
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## tdv (28 يونيو 2010)

لو سمحتوا انا عايز ترنيمة طال انتظارنا شكرا لتعب المحبة ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## naro_lovely (1 يوليو 2010)

*سورى بس الاتنين مش عايزين يتحملو ممكن حضرتك ترفعهم تانى ؟*​


----------



## KiroLovesJesus (2 يوليو 2010)

Merci we rabena y3wdad ta3bak


----------



## النهيسى (2 يوليو 2010)

* 



شكرا للترانيم الجميله جدا

الرب يبارككم
​*


----------



## jojof (3 يوليو 2010)

ترنيمة حلوة يا ريمو بس الترنيمة التانية مش شغاله " لو يوم القلب اتغير " مش نافعه تنزل 
عامة ميرسى ليك وربنا يعوضك


----------



## melad hany (29 يونيو 2012)

شكرا على الترنيمة يا استاز صفوت تقى وياريت تكتب  اكثرهم


----------



## فادى محب (6 يوليو 2012)

شكرااااااااا على الترانيم


----------

